# Catfish Farm Around Houston Area?



## whistech

I need some help locating a catfish farm around the Houston Texas area. I have 2 small grandkids here this week and want to tke them to a catfish farm to catch some fish.

Can anyone tell me if there are still any catfish farms in the houston texas area that lets a person catch fish from a pond and pay for them by the pound?

Thank You in advance for your help.


----------



## IkanRaja

*59 South*

my favorite one is the one on 59 south, after Rosenberg. I don't have their number. But their right off 59 (right hand side), after Rosenberg.
That's my kids' favorite place.

Ikan


----------



## dpiper

HEY Whistech, there's a redfish farm down in Texas City. I've never been there but have heard good things about it.


----------



## kj

*catfish farm*

There is one between Pearland and Alvin on HWY 35


----------



## Doubleover

There is one in Hempstead on hwy 290. Mahac(I am not sure if that is how you spell it) Catfish farm.


----------



## calvin

is the redfish farm still open if so were is it located?


----------



## calvin

*redfish farm*

does anyone know if the redfish farm is still open have friend wanting take grandkids fishing he is not a fisherman would appreciate any input thanks guys


----------



## saltwatersensations

calvin said:


> does anyone know if the redfish farm is still open have friend wanting take grandkids fishing he is not a fisherman would appreciate any input thanks guys


The redfish farm is closing soon but a bunch of ttmbers went there on the 23rd look at the first forum called TTMB and go down till you find it. There is a map.


----------



## Bull Minnow

*Names of these Farms?*

I was wondering if any of you had names or numbers to any of these ponds. PLEASE HELP.......My son is REALLY wanting to go Saturday.

Thanks


----------



## Cat O' Lies

the farm on 290 is closed. land sold to developers


----------



## Justin Meyers

*One Off 288*

there is a catfish farm off of 288 going south. i dont think its far from the beltway. its a good one. i fished there when i was about 14-15


----------



## Cat_Fish

*Catish farm in Alvin*

We used to fish at the catfish farm in Hempstead. Very sorry it is closed; we have some great memories.

I found a listing in the phonebook for the catfish pond in Alvin. It is called Fisherman's Paradise. 281-648-3474 / 281-373-0123

According to the recorded message it is open on Saturdays and Sundays. (Closed the weekend of October 1, reopening on October 8.)


----------



## fishingdave

IkanRaja said:


> *59 South*
> 
> my favorite one is the one on 59 south, after Rosenberg. I don't have their number. But their right off 59 (right hand side), after Rosenberg.
> That's my kids' favorite place.
> 
> Ikan
> Is the pay pond still there?


----------



## rainbowrunner

Wow, this may be a new record for oldest thread revival.


----------

